# Stan Wing's "Rifle Slingshot"



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This monster ( 50 inches in length ),came out in 2005. It was powered by twin heavy duty black tubes on each side.

They weren't speargun tubing but something a few gauges below ( like the Barnett black tubes? ).

Anyway, you drew this double set back ( not easy BTW ), with it's extra heavy duty pouch,opened the clamping ( trigger device ) set it in the hole on the stock, and when you wanted to fire you just released the trigger device.

The trigger was held in place by a piece of the same tubing -a remnant of which is still attached under the trigger hole. Slingshot rifles are really not that good in general.

Rubber doesn't like to be stretched to one specific length for an extended amount of time. It loses a lot of power.

Pretty good for targets if not held too long, bad for hunting where the bands would be stretched and locked up until game is acquired.

There was a short video back when it was released, but I could only find the picture of Mr. Wing and his creation.

(BTW, it also had a clamp to attach a red dot laser sight.)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Is this it Gary ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

treefork said:


> Is this it Gary ?


Hey, you found it Marty! Yep,that's the one! Great job Bud -and thanks!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man that's some power and pretty accurate too!


----------



## Tekno_Rifle_Slingshot (8 mo ago)

Is this the only rifle slingshot made by him because if so i have it now if he was in the pnw region last year or so i was gifted a identical slingshot rifle by a family friend i removed the red dot sign and its mount and the black bands broke so i replaces them with yellow bands i cant tell if he made multiple of these or not because i cant find them anywhere else online


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

@Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tekno_Rifle_Slingshot said:


> Is this the only rifle slingshot made by him because if so i have it now if he was in the pnw region last year or so i was gifted a identical slingshot rifle by a family friend i removed the red dot sign and its mount and the black bands broke so i replaces them with yellow bands i cant tell if he made multiple of these or not because i cant find them anywhere else online


As far as I know this was the only Slingshot Rifle Stan Wing produced.


----------



## JakeFromSedroWoolley (6 mo ago)

Stan is an awesome guy! His whole family are great people. 2 of his children were; one of my (and many others) teachers and one of my cross country running coach respectively. I'm close friends with a few of his grandchildren as well. I have a bit of back story without infringing upon their privacy.... Unfortunately, that is the only style he made , this is due entirely thanks to the A.T.F.... but NOW we can buy them from multiple sellers but seriously why are Chinese manufacturers and sellers on able to do this on AMAZON!?! But good ol Stan gets the kibosh? Same with his BRILLIANT wood stove invention.. nope "too efficient" no joke! Thanks F.T.C this time. Lastly, we have stans beautiful ornate one of a kind lamps.... Yep, you guessed 'er the good 'ol bureaucratic government had to go and shut him down AGAIN... I wish the world could enjoy the gifts and beautiful working art pieces this master craftsman STILL puts out... At this point for the enjoyment of his closest friends and family (shhhh it's a secret)


----------



## JakeFromSedroWoolley (6 mo ago)

Tekno_Rifle_Slingshot said:


> Is this the only rifle slingshot made by him because if so i have it now if he was in the pnw region last year or so i was gifted a identical slingshot rifle by a family friend i removed the red dot sign and its mount and the black bands broke so i replaces them with yellow bands i cant tell if he made multiple of these or not because i cant find them anywhere else online


Stan lives in the great northwest. Thankfully he was able to make a couple dozen before getting screwed... I'd say any out there still in good condition are worth $700.00 on the low side up to perhaps $1500.00. They were TRULY hand made in his wood shop by HIM. I've "played" with a few of the prototypes... Holy crap-sicle


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Being that it's not a firearm, the ATF has no say in it. No fire= no firearm. They didn't give us any problem when we licensed the Sierra Blaster thru them with my videos. 
Welcome to the forum 🤠 🍻 🏜


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I still Have my original, broken black bands and all. Cool Piece and great information "Jake from Sedro"-thanks!


----------



## Thomas_66 (6 mo ago)

Ha, ha, I thought I was the only one that had one of his slingshot rifles. I have the scope mount on mine and have added a sling to carry it around. Still working great. Because of my rheumatoid arthritis I have a hard time pulling it back and releasing. I'm right now thinking of selling it. What kind of price do you think I should put on it?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I really don't know Bud. There was a guy on here that knew Stan and he said that Stan only made a few of these.
He said they are quite rare ,with a few going for hundreds of dollars up to $600? I don't think the market for vintage slingshots right now is really good.
I paid if I remember right around $99. Mine didn't come with a scope. I was also thinking of selling mine. I might list it for $150 or so if this inflation ever goes down.
It is a great piece for the collector. One of the very first true Slingshot Rifles and only a few were made-pretty cool!

Oh yeah,Welcome to the forum Thomas!


----------

